# New journal



## Killertea08 (Jan 7, 2018)

I was gifted 2 clones and two seedlings that sprouted.  They vegged for a month under a 300w LED and they did great.  All organic soil and teas from here in out.  They started in 3 gal pots, not the 2 clones are in 10 gal smart pots.  The 2 seedlings are now in 3 gal pots for another 2 wks.  They are now under 400w of HPS lighting for 2 wks or so then 600w hps then finally 750w hps to finish.  Pics coming soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds great! Good for you. Will be looking for pic's when you can.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jan 9, 2018)

and good luck on your grow


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2018)

Good Luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 16, 2018)

Here are my pictures, sorry for not updating sooner. 

View attachment 20171222_100834.jpg


View attachment 20180102_133727-1.jpg


View attachment 20180107_115621-1.jpg


View attachment 20180116_093119.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 16, 2018)

Almost 2 months in veg lighting is 24/7.  I transplanted the 2 biggest to 10 gal smart pots, the other 2 are from seed not sure any strain here lol.  Once transplanted they all went under 400w hps for 1 wk then 600w hps since then.  All organic soil, nutes and teas


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2018)

This was taken a few hours ago.  600w hps lighting still on 24/7.  I'm thinking at the rate these are taking off, they will stretch during flowering a bit.  Judging on the picture, when do you guys think I should induce flowering?  Either on Monday or wait to fully fill in the canopy?. 

View attachment 20180118_091341.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2018)

I used to always veg a couple of months. Last time i vegged 4-5 weeks. It was fun to see the difference. I got more w/ a longer veg, but the plants stretch was so much less with smaller plants.  Both groups did the one and a half to twice their size but I am flipping earlier nowadays. I like the end results. Happier plants in the end, but that is cause i am lousy at feeding the last of the grow, my bad.  

Your plants look nice, if your ready to flip do it.


----------



## zem (Jan 18, 2018)

hi killertea, nice plants. They look like they will definitely fill it up if you flip now. They normally double or more in size during flowering. Good luck!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks Rose, yes I have been thinking over this coffee and a joint on the idea of flipping now.  I will switch out my HPS to the LED and see what happens.  I also have co2 set at 1250ppm via Sentinel controller.  Thanks Zem I think they will fill up nice too.  The 2 small one will need to be transplanted to 5 gal smart pots first before I flip.  Thanks everyone, let's see the buds fill up.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2018)

1st day of flowering.  I switched out the 600w HPS in favor of the 900w LED. 

View attachment 20180119_131634-1.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful plants killertea.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks Bombbud, glad you stopped by.  Take a hit
:48:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 24, 2018)

The 2 sureprise seeds that popped are doing well in 5gal pots. 

View attachment 20180124_133058.jpg


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 25, 2018)

Looking good Killertea! Can't wait to see these flowering


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks muddy!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 26, 2018)

Update on the big girls.  All doing great, just gave them a hefty dose of my killer compost tea.  They both perked up since then. 

View attachment 20180125_125533.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 30, 2018)

Getting big MP! 

View attachment 20180130_131904.jpg


View attachment 20180130_131911.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 30, 2018)

Took 4 clones from each plant.  This was a DIY cloner, it leaked a little but I fix it I think.  Wish me luck! 

View attachment 20180129_142526.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2018)

green mojo


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you Umbra


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 2, 2018)

Update on the ladies, they're doing great!
 The clones are looking way better now, the pump is on 24/7.  Clone water has only liquid kelp with pH at 6.0.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 2, 2018)

PORN for your viewing pleasure. 

View attachment 20180201_203442.jpg


View attachment 20180201_203706.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Feb 2, 2018)

looking good my friend :48:


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks Bud!  This morning I started trimming all the lower growth that doesn't get enough light.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 4, 2018)

Update! Gave a big dose of my killer tea, I brew it for 48-72 hrs at this time.  Cannot wait to see these girls put on size. 

View attachment 20180204_141350.jpg


View attachment 20180204_141343.jpg


----------



## jajabinks (Feb 7, 2018)

wow nice pics they're looking great


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks jaja!  Update on the girls again, they are doing great.  I wish my co2 bottle was full, it's been empty for a week now.  I'd like to keep my ppm's up around 1250.  I will get it filled soon.  Pics for you guys.  Also I super cropped the mother plant to help bush it out.  Pics coming! 

View attachment 20180208_133112.jpg


View attachment 20180208_134556.jpg


View attachment 20180208_133128.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking beautiful KT, btw, what is your recipe for killer tea?


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey Rose, I brew 5 gal now with a 6in round airstone from a hydrofarm airpump.  I bubble the water for 24hrs to remove any chlorine first.  Next I blend in worm castings, guano high in Nitro and phosp in a mesh bag that I soak later.  I add maxi crop liquid kelp to the water with earth juice grow or bloom depending on were I am in the grow.  Lastly I add a 2-3 tablespoons of molasses to the water.  The earth juice I use the proper dosage per gallon of water.  I brew it for 48 hrs, if it smells bad toss it.  I use it full strength on my plants, pH adjusted with my digital pen to 6.0 6.5. I will alternate between this and just fresh water.  I always get better medication when I use a tea.  Feed the soil.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

Exactly, feed the soil. Your tea is very similar to mine.. good stuff.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 10, 2018)

Anytime Mrs. Rose.  Glad to contribute to MP, the wealth of knowledge here is unparalleled. 

Update on the mother plants.
The middle plant is full of vigor.  Every time I water it with my killer tea I jumps in height/width lol.  I need more clones of her! 

View attachment 20180209_112818.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2018)

what age do you start your teas?  not your age. lol the plants age? Do you do seedlings with it?   nice tent dude.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey Rose, I start giving my tea after I transplant my clones.  I inoculate the roots with mycorrizha powders with it.  If growing from seed, start after it sprouts just diluted 50/50 and pH to 6.0-6.5 always.  Thanks for the kind words.  I love cannabis,
I will grow until I cannot grow anymore.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 10, 2018)

Update!  I filled my 20lb co2 bottle, let's see my sentinel controller do work, making my buds huge.  PPM set to 1250 fyi. 

View attachment 20180210_131727.jpg


View attachment 20180210_131732.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice, that's going to get beautiful very quickly.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Dog, you are correct.

Update!
My plants are living the CO2, I see a noticeable difference not height of the buds, seems they stretched a little.

My DIY Aero cloner did it's job, I got 4 clones with roots.  The other 4 didn't take, 4 new ones in now.  I took 4 clues from the big mother plant under my 300w LED.  Wish me luck MP.  Time to smoke a joint.:joint4: 

View attachment 20180212_110104.jpg


View attachment 20180212_111957.jpg


View attachment 20180212_112009.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 13, 2018)

I hate when my pictures post sideways lol.

Update!  Buds look amazing, also I watered with my killer tea and today I have a "fungi web" on top of the soIL which is cool. 

View attachment 20180213_120514.jpg


View attachment 20180213_120510.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Update on the the clones!  We have roots!

Let's hope the transplants go well, had 4 like this. 

View attachment 20180215_092059.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2018)

Those roots look great!


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 15, 2018)

Those roots do look good.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Rose and Dog!  I couldn't have done it withoutthe help of all of you here at MP.  I have been educating myself since 2008.  Glad to see trial and error working more in my favor lol.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 19, 2018)

Update!

1 month into flower now, co2 still set to 1250.  These buds are putting a lot of weight on.  Bud porn! 

View attachment 20180219_064428.jpg


View attachment 20180219_064432.jpg


----------



## DCKush96 (Feb 19, 2018)

Lookin great killer!!! Cant wait to see the results


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks DC, I love growing cannabis.  I love learning what organic things make my weed taste amazing.  

My shrooms are pinning.... My first grow so I can get used to cultivating them.  I intend on growing psilocybin when I am ready.  Cheers! 

View attachment 20180219_180759.jpg


View attachment 20180219_180438.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 22, 2018)

Update!
Already just past 1 month in flower.  CO2 PPM is still cooking at 1250 via Sentinel controller.  I'm going to give one more feeding of Killer tea then a long flush. 

View attachment 20180222_074433.jpg


View attachment 20180222_074426.jpg


View attachment 20180222_074506.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 26, 2018)

Update!

Look at the lower fan leaf.  I see white spots all over is this nute burn? 

View attachment 20180226_080031.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 27, 2018)

Found the answer, I'm getting close to nutrient lockout.  Found a great article about flushing the medium.
https://www.maximumyield.com/remember-to-flush/2/1206


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 28, 2018)

Took this picture today. 

View attachment 20180226_080040.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 28, 2018)

your leaves and bud  look like they might be covered with trics but that purple light hides too much. you could draw a plant stick figure with a couple colored crayons.. 
 sorry for attempt at ugly humor. i hate even my own led pics. be great if you could take some pics at lights off. use a flash or a WHITE light.  jmo  thanks


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 2, 2018)

OK Grasshopper


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 4, 2018)

Update!
I think I have a few weeks left before harvest.  Enjoy the pictures. 

View attachment 20180303_140853.jpg


View attachment 20180303_140901.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 6, 2018)

Update! 

View attachment 20180305_190727.jpg


View attachment 20180305_190719.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice. That's how I want my canopy to look when I start to harvest.


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 8, 2018)

I expect it will Dogg, this was actually my first real successful Scrog lol.  It was fun playing around with co2 enrichment, although my tent leaks.


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 12, 2018)

Update!  Last week until the chop!

I have been flushing with 6.0 pH water for the last 3 wks, 1 more watering then they will dry out until I'm satisfied. 

View attachment 20180311_100421.jpg


View attachment 20180311_100351.jpg


View attachment 20180311_100602.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 13, 2018)

New pics 

View attachment 20180312_101519.jpg


View attachment 20180312_101304.jpg


View attachment 20180312_101258.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 17, 2018)

Harvest is very soon! 

View attachment 20180316_120918.jpg


View attachment 20180312_101331.jpg


View attachment 20180316_121009.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 19, 2018)

Harvest done! Thanks everybody. 

View attachment 20180319_124854.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Woohoo, nice pilea bud there killer!!!


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice. They look frosty


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

You have pretty good flowers. Wonderful grow.


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  I couldn't have done it without the help from this forums members.


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 21, 2018)

I made some dry ice hash too.  Sadly I was so stoned and happy with my kief yield I forgot to decarb it. 
I dropped it right in a jar of 151 rum.  Not sure how to decarb it now.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dry ice hash yield was amazing, but I think I messed up lol. 

View attachment 20180320_130138.jpg


View attachment 20180320_131015.jpg


----------

